# Was I Seeing Things?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I only saw it as a rear view going the other way in my mirror but Im sure I saw ( and heard ) a Gulf liveried Porsche 917 ( or looky likey or another 70s Le Man style sports car ) going southbound on the A1 Heartfordshire area on Friday... Were they ever road legal ?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Some GT40s were road legal and it would have been appropriate to paint one in Gulf colours


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> I only saw it as a rear view going the other way in my mirror but Im sure I saw ( and heard ) a Gulf liveried Porsche 917 ( or looky likey or another 70s Le Man style sports car ) going southbound on the A1 Heartfordshire area on Friday... Were they ever road legal ?


There certainly are road-going 917 replicas around, Jason.

Here's one in Austria:






Some of the most accurate-looking 917 reps are made by Bailey-Edwards Cars in South Africa: http://www.baileyedwardscars.co.za/index/

.... and they now have a UK importer: http://www.phantom-racing.co.uk/ .... Max Wakefield

.... the man with the 620bhp Ferrari F1 V-12 powered P4 replica. Shall I drop Max an email, and ask the question ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There certainly are road-going 917 replicas around, Jason.
> 
> Here's one in Austria:


Here's the website for the Austrian 917 replicas: http://www.werkzcars.com/

Took me longer to find it, as they used to be called something like 'Kraftwerkz'. 

See also: http://www.porschesport.com/april%202007%20feature.html .... and their 917-10 Can-Am replica !! :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nearly forgot. Fran Hall of RCR does a 917 rep, too: http://www.race-car-replicas.com/rcr917.html

For all you Steve McQueen wannabes: http://djbforsale.blogspot.com/2010/05/porsche-917-replica-for-sale.html










The ideal accessory for that (fake) Tag Heuer Monaco. :derisive:


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

It was probably a replica.

Either way :clapping:


----------

